# Critical Events: Ntfs ID 130



## jameshon (Sep 13, 2010)

Symptoms

Acronis Drive Monitor reports the following event in "Critical Events" section:

Source: Ntfs
Event ID: 130
Cause

This event has been detected in Windows Event Log on your computer.

According to the Acronis Drive Monitor configuration, events like this may indicate increased risk of data loss.

I cannot find solutions, please help.

JH


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Ok, run some hard drive tests on the drive mentioned just to be sure.



> First run *chkdsk*
> 
> START -> type *cmd.exe* -> Right-click -> run as admin -> type *chkdsk /r /f* -> Press *Y* at prompt -> restart computer.
> 
> ...


If SeaTools shows any faults - try to get the drive replaced if possible.


----------

